# Only one?



## h20dies (May 15, 2012)

Am I the only one who doesn't take his bike to go riding? i got 200 acres that has everything from straight hill climbs to open trails and the baddest mud pits


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Haha, Yup I believe most of us have them for riding....some double as work horses, mine are toys....if I need to do work I'll use my truck or hook on to the trailer and go grab dad's tractor.


----------



## h20dies (May 15, 2012)

hahaha sorry i ment take his bike to an atv riding park


----------



## wc4life21 (Jul 18, 2011)

Share the wealth! If you have all that land and are proud of it lets set up a ride!!! just a thought


----------



## h20dies (May 15, 2012)

Sounds good to me haha Just not that many people here in Illinois.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

You need to do it atleast once if you havn't ever done it. The only reason I can think you wouldn't enjoy it is if you tore something up. I tried out a park over the weekend that I've never been to before (Sabine ATV Park in Burkeville, Tx) and had a blast. We rode a little over 42 miles between friday afternoon and all day saturday, all kinds of good stuff there. Definitely get a group of buds together and go, or just stick a post up on here a few weeks before you go and get some of these guys to go, thats how I've met most of the guys in my friends list......open invitations to come ride and they just show up, and I have met some really good folks off here!


----------



## wc4life21 (Jul 18, 2011)

Seems like the midwest kinda lacks on die hard atv riders, but I got a buddy that lives in the quad cities that I ride with alot...If your serious about a ride lets set something up I know a couple people that love experiencing new land. Thanks for posting


----------



## wc4life21 (Jul 18, 2011)

Filthy-If I did get a couple people to come down south to the texas area, what parks do you recommend hitting? lets say 4 days of riding. Is there 3 or 4 parks close that worth checking out?


----------



## h20dies (May 15, 2012)

Yeah I'll consider if i decide to ill start a new thread. And yeah we the badlands over in indiana that i hear are crazy going to go sometime.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I'd say for sure River Run, .....I didn't think Sabine was too bad this weekend, had some neat trails, but its one of those if it hasn't rained you might not like it kind of parks. I havn't made Gator Run yet, but its supposed to be bad to the bone from what I hear. You've also got a couple places in Louisianna to check out as well, just thumb through the ATV Media section on here and check out some of the vids....they say it all about whats at which park and theres a pretty good variety.

*The pic currently in my sig of me in the middle of that chest deep hole is one from Sabine


----------



## wc4life21 (Jul 18, 2011)

I think were going on a trip there the week of july 4th towards the end of the week maybe friday saturday sunday...keep in touch if you have any interest in meeting up!


----------



## wc4life21 (Jul 18, 2011)

thanks filthy ill look some up and see what parks would be within driving distance to make a epic trip!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^definitely will be interested.....shoot me PM when yall make a decision and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

if you are considering that weekend check out louisiana mudfest


----------



## wc4life21 (Jul 18, 2011)

At mudfest is there alot of riding or does it get real busy?


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

Louisiana Mudfest is not worth a trip from IL. If you happen to be in the area it is fun but its only a couple hundred acres and its really crowded with a bunch of drunks. Not much riding, more of a watch trucks tear it up and party.


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

h20dies said:


> hahaha sorry i ment take his bike to an atv riding park


I very seldom haul mine to atv parks. I'm lucky that I can access numerous trails from my house.


----------



## h20dies (May 15, 2012)

Coolwizard said:


> I very seldom haul mine to atv parks. I'm lucky that I can access numerous trails from my house.


Ya same here never even been to one but I started riding about 2 years ago.


----------



## holladaymtm (Apr 7, 2012)

I have yet to take the Brute to our local offroad park mainly because I normally tear sumn up and plus gas isnt exactly cheap to fill the Titan up(Ihate my life) and fill brute up(it just money) when i can just ride to creeks and powerlines... But I made deal with buddy for next while im going creek riding because i never break anything in the creeks. And Taco Bell diet sucks wen your buying parts for the brute constantly..


----------

